# whats green and fuzzy and lives in my aquarium???



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

ok yall since i have been so into my bananas this season the "grass is greener" in my aquarium then in my yard... can any one tell me what is the quickest way and the safest way( for my last remaning fish)on getting rid of this nasty alge in my aquarium. scrape it or what. i also have to clean everything in it also. any suggestions would be appriciated.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Scrape the glass with a razor blade, so long as its actual glass. 
And you can hit the rocks with a toothbrush and your fingers can pluck as much of it as possible. 
Don't change so much of the water, let the stuff settle then siphon it out. 
Sometimes after a good scrubbing, people like to do a 95% water change and thats really bad! 
Also, how long are you leaving the lights on for and is sunlight hitting the tank? 
Are you feeding a lot? You can feed every few days, it probably does not need to be daily if you are! There's probably a nutrient overload going on.


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

I had that algae on my glass when i increased the wattage to 3.5 per gallon. I added CO2 and it went away completely.


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

well the light has been left on forever since the new grandbaby got here( real great right...)i usually only change half to 1/4 of the water at the time. i have one fish in the tank( lol) and it is a silverdollar fish that you could almost batter and fry. i have a asiphen and was gonna clean the rocks that way and throw the water on my outside nanas. yes the tank is glass. i also have a milinemum 2000, or 3000 filter on it. i have the filters( new ones) sitting on the top of the tank just havent had the time to change it or clean the tank yet. do yall think it would hurt to throw my shipwrecks and other ornemental stuff in the dish washer with outsoap??? just to get some of the alge off after i scrub them down????


----------



## forguppies (Dec 18, 2006)

lowering the number of hours you keep the lights on.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Depends, you might melt them.. maybe try a few drops of bleach in a bucket and let them soak, but don't do it if you think they will bleach and fade.. Use a toothbrush or something and some weak solution in a bucket or the dishwasher but not on the sterilize cycle or anything like that as you might melt them... don't know.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

the easiest way to clean every thing that you put in the tank is so soak everything in a bucket of 20% bleach solution than wash with clean water an than soak in a bucket of clean water that you added dechorinator. This will kill all types of algea as will as any other nasties. Also this is what you should when you get a new used tank. As far as the cause of the algea outbreak its simple, you are just to busy to right now to keep the water quailty up, you say have the lights off on the tank but is it getting light from an outside source, CF light bulbs in the room maybe a window lets the sun light shine on the tank.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

she left it ON not OFF ya speedreader!!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

yeah will It was a busy day yesterday, birthday party for my son.... I did n't want to get in trouble for being on the computer.... anyway cause solved, don't leave the lights on 24 7 10 hours at the most.


----------



## forguppies (Dec 18, 2006)

You can leave the lights on 4-6 hours a day and the plants will still get the light they need as long as you are using the right light and spectrum.


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

yes i have been very busy. lol. ill try the toothbrush thing and put them in the dishwasher( most of the stuff i have in the tank is poly carbon made). so it shouldnt melt( ill put it on air dry). but the plants are all plastic for now. thanks for the advise, my tank has never been this bad, im suprised my fish is still alive. lol.


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

well i have a 75 gallon aquarium that has despertly needed to be cleaned for the last month. well i finally did it today.. its a freshwater aquarium so dont faint.....45 gallons of lovely fert filled water went onto my nanas today. so hopefully with in the next week ill have an explosion of new leaves. or maybe even new pups. wahoo! 

p.s. no fish were harmed in the fertilizing of my nana trees!
__________________
WELCOME TO THE GATOR NATION
"cheesebuger in paradise" - jimmy buffett


----------



## mskitty (Jan 11, 2008)

well the dirty deed has been finished! the fuzzy green algy has all been scraped and the tank has been cleaned. only took me a month to get it done. lol! everything has been washed and set up now all i have to do is fill it and let it cycle. it looks so naked without plants in it. that is yet to come. so i pick up the top light and go to put it on the top and crash....the light falls right out the top. wahoo. flor. glass all over the floor and my foot. woosa! so now i have to get a new flor. light for the hood. i guess that when it rains it pours. lol. least i can laugh about it...if i didnt id probably cry.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Search online and you can save quite alot of money, on bulbs by ordering them online..... I have found them at a quarter of the cost even with shipping than at LFS


----------



## aconrad (Apr 30, 2008)

Mediahound I found the razor blade theory myself, my parents are picture framers and theres always a razor blade in the room so I decided to try it and I would never use a different method now.


----------

